# moving



## blaya (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi
we have a 40 gallon saltwater tank (reef) which has been stabilized and without any deaths for the past 2 years. We will be moving from Miami to New Orleans and wanted some advice... Is there any company to move our tank for us? is it expensive? We really do not want to give away or sell our tank!!
thanks for any advice ! Best regards to all


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Moved.

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------

